# new dyt4000 here



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

i just got a dyt 4000 to take care of my new 2 acre lot. 

i have just over an hour on it and its pretty shaky and smoky. Hopefully that will clear up. i've got the service guy coming to check it out.

steering wheel is off center, but thats easy.

my lot has just been graded and i just finished seeding last weekend, 350 lbs of sunny mix. 

Can't wait to really run this thing! 









:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy welcome:friends: Congrats and i hope they fix you up. What kind of motor and what size cut:question: And again Welcome to tractorforum.:cheers:


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks.


its a B&S 18.5hp and 42 inch cut.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Andy…

Welcome to the forum. :friends: 

Now how about some pic’s of that DYT4000. 
I love my Bolens GT’s, but still believe my GT5000 is a whole
lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## jeremysbarlow (Aug 21, 2004)

Andy,
Congrats on your DYT4000 purchase. I have the 24hp/48" deck version and now have over 35 hours on the clock. I've been impressed with mine so far - smooth, quiet and powerful. I hope Sears can fix your problems. Let us know how it works out. Hopefully you will get some mowing in before the snow flies!
Jeremy


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks. yeah, i'll be able to cut a couple of small areas that havent been ripped up. i'll get a couple pics up too.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Andy! We're practically neighbors since I live just north of Saylorsburg. Are you going to the Jacktown tractor show this weekend? It's real close to Bangor, and if you have never been, it is a lot of fun. Here is a link to the show's site:

http://www.jacktown.com/


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks for the welcome and link Joe. 

i didnt know about the show, i'll see if i can check it out. i'm interested in some kind of rake to clean up small rocks.

edit: i checked it out and it looks like a family thing. maybe i'll get the wife and baby over there.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

the sears service guy came by yesterday to check out my tractor. he changed the carburator and it runs great now. 
he said that some of the factory carbs flow too much. Gas gets into the case raising the oil level and overflowing back into the carb. resulting in heavy smoke. Thins out the oil too. 

so i'm all good now, runs and cuts perfectly. good thing i wasnt responsible to pay, 260 bucks, part and labor.

heres my dyt4000.
The other pic shows what i'm coming from. a 2x hand-me-down.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

couldnt attach two pics.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Andy i have one of those but mine is about 33 years old. Its my back up mower


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

i dont know how old mine is, but it doesnt want to quit.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So did you go to the Jacktown show? It really is a family thing, but it was kinda cold for a baby to be out. With the gas thinning out your oil, I hope you changed the oil keep the lubrication up to snuff. If not do it now. Oil thinned with gas does not lube well.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

no, didn't make it. did you? i wanted to get over there, but it was kinda cold and rainy. 

you bet, that thin oil is outta there.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I wanted to go, but seeing that I was in the hospital ER the previous weekend with breathing problems, I didn't want to risk being out in the cold damp air. I was just starting to feel better by Sunday and as of today, I'm about 75% recovered. There is another show in January, and then the consignment auction at Hilltop John Deere outside of Bangor. I went to the auction last year, saw about 1000 items for sale ranging from a $3 push mower to $10,000 tractors. There are bargains to be had there IF you are a careful bidder.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

oh man, yeah get some R&R. 
Hilltop is about a half mile from me. i felt kinda bad buying the craftsman with the john deere dealer so close to me, but i cant afford to support the local in this case.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

At Hilltop's auction last year, I saw used, running, Deere 200 series garden tractors of 1980s vintage go for $200-500. You are right in that new green machines are big $$$, but used works for me if it has a working motor.


----------

